# Problem mit MSN Messenger plus



## polami (8. April 2004)

Hi leute
ich hab ein grosses problem....
bei meinem MSN Messenger plus! gibt es immer ein fehler, der angezeigt wird wenn ich eine Unterhaltung mit einem Kontakt anfangen will
Fehler =  

"Die Unterhaltung mit......(name des kontaktes)....konnte nicht gestartet werden. Versuchen sie es später erneut"... 
Übrigens benutze ich winXP pro ; IE 6 und habe nen ziemlich schnellen PC mit ca. 290kb/sec Internetverbundung.
Das internet läuft ansonsten gut und bei anderen Benutzerkonten am PC  Messenger :S  es...ausser bei mir..(Administrator-Recht)...*grml*
Bitte helft mir schnell....
danke schon im Voraus.     pOlaMi

PS: Repariert und Neuinstalliert hab ich alles schon gemacht...brachte nix


----------



## polami (11. April 2004)

*juhuuu*

Hey leutz
das problem hab ich gelöst.....zwar ohne jegliche Hilfe aber es  trotzdem wieder. also ich hab im Verzeichniss.....\Programme\Msn(messenger)\MsnEkplor.exe gelöscht....
diese datei hat wahrscheinlich Sicherheit garantieren wollen und so hab ich sie einfach gelöscht und MSN neu installiert. 
nun is alles im butter und ich brauch keine antworten mehr...

greez pOlaMi


----------

